# Blue/green rag quilt



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

It's finished,so am I for awhile.Next time I'll buy enough fabric so I can have more of a consistant pattern rather than just using what I have on hand. I need to see what kind of fabric is at Hobby Lobby, I've never been there


----------



## Gretchen Ann (Aug 30, 2010)

It turned out great. :rock: And you really made both of them fast.


----------



## scooter (Mar 31, 2008)

Wow, you work fast. It looks great!


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

scooter said:


> Wow, you work fast. It looks great!


I'm having a hard time not spinning or knitting with this puppy I have,so sewing is pretty "safe". He only wants to chew on wood and chase things,like my legs,skirt,sweats,laundry, broom ect. He even has messed with the footman for my sewing machine. At almost 12 weeks, I can say he is the smartest pup I have ever had and I've never been without a dog or 2,3....My Angel has come back to me, I waited for the go ahead,now if only I can find him a name.:angel:


----------



## WildernesFamily (Mar 11, 2006)

Beautiful!


----------



## RedDirt Cowgirl (Sep 21, 2010)

Ditto ditto, you sure don't slack around! Really nice piecing again, it's just fresh all over. Excuse me, but your talent is showing, dear...


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

How Kind, Thank You sew much!


----------



## grannygardner (May 4, 2005)

It looks great.


----------



## Becka (Mar 15, 2008)

Excellent job! Looks nice and cozy, just in time for winter. 

If you've never been to Hobby Lobby, you're in for a treat!


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

Really nice -- I love the array of colours. Is it all flannel? When I was on a quilting retreat, a person made one with flannel front and back and cotton batting on the inside. I wondered how the batting would hold up once washed.


----------



## hmsteader71 (Mar 16, 2006)

You did an excellent job.


----------



## Ann-NWIowa (Sep 28, 2002)

Beautiful and looks so comfy.


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

Yes, it is all flannel. I did see something called wool flannel, it sounds like it would be nice for the center layer.


----------



## puddlejumper007 (Jan 12, 2008)

beautiful....you said something about your angel, and needing a name for you pup, if he is a boy how about gabriel? call him gabe... just a thought...


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

puddlejumper007 said:


> beautiful....you said something about your angel, and needing a name for you pup, if he is a boy how about gabriel? call him gabe... just a thought...


Thank You. I would have done that but my SIL 's son was named Gabriel , he died from cancer at 3. 
Thank You for all the kind comments. I did look on ebay for pretty flannel, there is quite bit.


----------



## honeybee18 (Sep 1, 2014)

Silly question here: I'm a quilter but I've never done a rag quilt. How do you get the edges to fray when it's done?


----------



## hmsteader71 (Mar 16, 2006)

honeybee18-You have to snip them all. Then you wash and dry the quilt and that "rags" it.


----------



## Gretchen Ann (Aug 30, 2010)

You should go to a laundrymat when you wash it. Don't take a chance on the lint plugging up your drain at home. :facepalm:


----------



## Lizg (Nov 1, 2014)

That is so beautiful!


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

Thank You!


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

I'm shocked at how much a twin sized rag quilt goes for.
http://www.pinterest.com/pin/371195194261522962/


----------



## hmsteader71 (Mar 16, 2006)

I am too. I priced mine according to Etsy and only sold one Full size. So I've changed the prices on mine as I know that I couldn't afford what they are charging. It's expensive, though, when you factor in the cost of buying the material if someone orders one. I recently bought the material for 2 twin rag quilts for our grandkids. The website that I got the dimensions from said 14.6 yards of material for a twin. So I bought 16 yards each to have enough to do a pillowcase also. $207.00 for the material, thread & batting.


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

You can get it to fray in the dryer. Just remember to clean the lint tray before and after.


----------



## DoxieMom (Feb 2, 2007)

Maura said:


> You can get it to fray in the dryer. Just remember to clean the lint tray before and after.


And during.


----------

